# Low Power Need Lighting



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I am trying to make to my barn draws less power so ultimately is can be powered off-grid with photovoltaic charged battery that will run a night light. My preference at this time is not to promote out of season egg production by using red light. The light levels still need to be good enough so chickens can see to avoid opossums, peck snakes, and give alarm calls when raccoons and owls come in so as to alert dogs. Today I installed an LED strip that can change colors at command of a remote. Barn now hard to see from house and especially road which makes me happy. I assume that means lights pulling less power than if using a closer to white LED bulb unit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I am trying to make to my barn draws less power so ultimately is can be powered off-grid with photovoltaic charged battery that will run a night light. My preference at this time is not to promote out of season egg production by using red light. The light levels still need to be good enough so chickens can see to avoid opossums, peck snakes, and give alarm calls when raccoons and owls come in so as to alert dogs. Today I installed an LED strip that can change colors at command of a remote. Barn now hard to see from house and especially road which makes me happy. I assume that means lights pulling less power than if using a closer to white LED bulb unit.


That should work, I have some LED string lights outside my coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That what most use when they are off grid.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That what most use when they are off grid.


Which LED configurations have the least power draw? Thus far I have not been able to figure that out. The strip lights currently in place are designed for use in cabinets, not a barn lacking doors. The lights themselves are pricey, which lights can provide performance and working life?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know. I've got LEDs all over the inside of my house and some in the garage and chicken pen. They now have strip lights for outdoors that are LED. 

The one thing I can say is don't buy the cheapest. The failure rate is high with those.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I have experienced failure with some LED bulb units as well as halogen bulbs. Biggest expense with the learning curve is time which can cost more than the lighting. I just upgraded current power supply using extension cords. Eventually I will hope to replace extension cords with the solar array and battery. The latter parts are really hard to find. I also hope to make house solar powered.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This house had a bunch of halogen fixtures when we first moved on. They were removed quickly, I hated them. Failure was high but the light output left a lot to be desired. 

I don't get my bulbs from Walmart because of early failures. But light fixtures can also make them fail quickly. I had one in my laundry room that kept going through bulbs, I put an LED in the fixture and had it fail. I've since replaced the fixture.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

LED lights are your answer


----------

